# Javea or Denia for my specific needs



## Marlene62 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi everyone. I am considering a move to Javea or Denia. I would welcome advice from people who are familiar with those areas. I have some specific needs.

I am a therapist and would want to set up in private practice so I will need enough English speaking clients. half my work is online, and about half face to face so I would need enough clients in the area.

I am very experienced and highly skilled so my fees for therapy are not low.

My clients are usually middle aged professionals with issues such as anxiety, stress, relationship, self-esteem, phobias and also couples

I do not drive so public transport is a must. I need to be somewhere that is quiet...ish but not isolated, the town is better but just not on top of bars etc.

I need to rent initially, somewhere where I can see clients from home, or to be able to rent an affordable and flexible consultation room. 
All advice is very gratefully received
With love and light
Marléne


----------



## UrszulaGK (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi Marlene, 
Just wanted to say hi, we are moving to Denia in May. 
What sort of therapies do you offer? I'm a big cam fan


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Marlene,

If you need a room for the business I suggest you consider approaching other health and fitness businesses to see if you can work with them from their premises. I have seen a couple of very professional looking centres in Javea but I am not sure about Denia.

I have to admit that I am not sure your target market exists. I am middle aged and professional and there are others like me in Javea. The big difference though is that we are loafing about in Spain doing not a lot and stress is not a factor in our lives. When people discuss moving to Spain they cite the more relaxed stress-free lifestyle as the main factor, so it's not surprising to find that most people are pretty relaxed.

If you could provide this service in Spanish then you would have no problems, but English only, I don't know.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not sure that your income would be enough to cover your overheads, which could be quite high for this kind of venture, but obviously thats something you would need to investigate closely. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

there are certainly a lot more English speakers in Jávea than in Denia

we do have quite a few English-speaking therapists here too though

population of Jávea by nationality 

population of Denia by nationality


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jojo said:


> I'm not sure that your income would be enough to cover your overheads, which could be quite high for this kind of venture, but obviously thats something you would need to investigate closely.
> 
> Jo xxx


Yep. Don't forget that the 'usual' costs of SS payments is around 260€ per month straight off the bottom line - even if you earn nothing!

There are start-up schemes to help reduce this cost which you ought to look into.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Yep. Don't forget that the 'usual' costs of SS payments is around 260€ per month straight off the bottom line - even if you earn nothing!
> 
> There are start-up schemes to help reduce this cost which you ought to look into.


like this one 


'LOW START' AUTÓNOMO PAYMENT SCHEME


----------

